# Have Mercy on the "Newbies"



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

The people who are just learning are foreigners.
They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
Zo--
they get so confused that they don't even know which question to ask. They keep repeating the question because the answers given just don't make sense to them because of their inexperience. It doesn't jell, yet.

PLUS, they're afraid they'll "mess up".

Be patient. They'll get there. They'll be knitting such stuff as dreams are made of--- Estonain shawls, Aran sweaters, and Icelandic patterns in no time!

Welcome Newbies! :thumbup:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, did you read some of the same posts I read yesterday. My goodness, why would anyone want to be rude to anyone asking a question, especially a newbie that is asking a perfectly understandable question?


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes! Welcome newbies!! It has been said many times that there are no stupid questions so ask away . . . Repeatedly. There is always someone here who will explain.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Dsynr, I was a newbie not that long ago and I am so grateful for the endless patience and kindness shown here to newbies. We newbies really are grateful.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

It's a shame that people are afraid to ask questions some of the questions are ones I am usually desperate to ask myself. Nobody knows everything. Welcome newbies you deserve to be here.


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


Well said, Dsynr!!!
Sometimes when I read a question from someone seeking advice and then read some of the (to me) rather snarky answers I want to reach through the computer screen and ask if the respondent was born all knowing.
We should all remember the old adage "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything"

Blessings to all, newbies and experts.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


Well said!


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sometime we just don't know what we don't know. Love all the compassion show through this post. I think I will forever be a "newbie".


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree--it is sometimes hard to remember what I once did not know. I will admit I wonder sometimes why posters have not already googled for an answer to the posted question but I have to allow that even that may not cross their mind. I remember when I had no concept of googling for current pattern errata posts.


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

Agree. We've all been new knitters at one time and everyone learns in their own way. I think some folks need to hear it a certain way or even see it - and there is the added issue of the fact that not everyone had time to read pages of responses. Ask away - I love this forum and am so grateful for all the knitters who have contributed their knitting talents.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I find it insulting when a newbie's question is answered with "that was asked 6 weeks ago" . . . . SO???? The newbie may not have been here 6 weeks ago.

As you say, be kind, show compassion, and explain clearly. 

Share the L&#9829;ve of knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Patriciastvr (Mar 1, 2011)

CrazyWoman57 said:


> Sometime we just don't know what we don't know. Love all the compassion show through this post. I think I will forever be a "newbie".


Amen!


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

What a shame this even has to be addressed. Yes, please - patience. Add to that memory - we didn't have knowledge of a whole lot of 'stuff' at any one point in time, did we? All questions are welcome here and will be answered with kindness.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Nana Shelia said:


> Agree. We've all been new knitters at one time and everyone learns in their own way. I think some folks need to hear it a certain way or even see it - and there is the added issue of the fact that not everyone had time to read pages of responses. Ask away - I love this forum and am so grateful for all the knitters who have contributed their knitting talents.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A great positive post, Dsynr! Thank you for letting the newbies know that they are so very welcome. 
We're not an exclusive club - KP is for everyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

ompuff said:


> Well said, Dsynr!!!
> Sometimes when I read a question from someone seeking advice and then read some of the (to me) rather snarky answers I want to reach through the computer screen and ask if the respondent was born all knowing.
> We should all remember the old adage "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything"
> 
> Blessings to all, newbies and experts.


Or how about the old adage "there are no stupid questions, just dumb answers."

I, too, was a newbie not long ago. I look at some of my old topics and questions and realized what to me at the time was a new question, was a question that had been asked repeatedly previous to me joining the forum and continues to be asked by newbies. But I didn't realize at the time the "search" feature only searched the topic heading and not content. I didn't understand the lingo and I certainly didn't understand how to word a question in "knitter's" syntax. But so many people were so patient with my questions, that I eventually learned (and am still learning). Thanks to all of you. Let's just remember we were all newbies at one point or another.


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


Hear! Hear!

I think some people just have a nasty attitude and look for any opportunity to put other people down. Fortunately they're in the minority.

So, warmest welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## Emmyg (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for this. I am only a year in to knitting and I have tons of questions. I do usually Google, or Youtube first. But with me, I have to hear the same answer worded 10 different ways for it to click. That is why I love KP. I can get several different answers to my question and one of them will click with me.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

It is sometimes difficult to figure out how to ask a question when you don't understand just what you are doing. How do you look it up? The "search" button only goes so far. Your question may have been answered 50 times under the heading of "HELP". And just how long will it take to go through the thousands of topics? (I've been on here almost an hour just skimming through the latest topics.) Yes, it can be tiresome to read the same question within the same thread but hard to go through several years worth of topics to find the answer you need now. As has been said before, we should try to be more specific about the topic titles. e.g.: the K for knit and C for crochet and M for machine, of course. I know it can't happen so don't yell at me, but I would like to see D for download...I spent another 3 hours restoring my system after clicking on a download yesterday.

Any way, maybe we could have a new section for "SNARKY COMMENTS ONLY" ! Those so inclined could get it out of their systems and the rest of us can enjoy the fellowship of our like-minded friends from around the globe.

Welcome to all newbies and your happy hands!!! :lol:


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Any way, maybe we could have a new section for "SNARKY COMMENTS ONLY" ! Those so inclined could get it out of their systems and the rest of us can enjoy the fellowship of our like-minded friends from around the globe.

:thumbup: :thumbup: 

I think this is a great idea!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Any way, maybe we could have a new section for "SNARKY COMMENTS ONLY" ! Those so inclined could get it out of their systems and the rest of us can enjoy the fellowship of our like-minded friends from around the globe.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Agree! Grand8ma, you've won the "Suggestion of the Day"
award ♥♥


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Very well said. We all began somewhere and not all of us had a tutor at our elbow.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Good to hear from the kind people. When I read the snarky comments earlier, I just felt like I was shrinking into myself and thought "I'll never ask for help, don't want to deal with that woman who is so angry."


----------



## dorothy mabel (Jun 19, 2014)

I have all these problems with computer speak, just dont understand that language, we all have to start somewhere.
Just be kind to each other, there are no silly questions.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> I find it insulting when a newbie's question is answered with "that was asked 6 weeks ago" . . . . SO???? The newbie may not have been here 6 weeks ago.
> 
> As you say, be kind, show compassion, and explain clearly.
> 
> Share the L♥ve of knitting and crocheting.


and none of us read *every* topic every day....


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I agree all of us in one form or another were newbies at some time in our lives somewhere/sometime. The English and even knitting language can be difficult. Each and everyone of us can (if we want to) learn, share and grow together. I thought that was one of the reasons for this site. Again please remember that each and everyone of us has struggled with one thing or another. My oldest brother would always say "You were given a gift/talent for some reason. Put it to good use. Share it if you have opportunity.". That's enough on my soap box.
Moonieboy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree l00% - we all came here with different levels of knowledge. I thought I was a decent knitter until I started learning from the many people who read these posts. We are all new here and we are all uncomfortable when we first arrive.

We have held 61 workshops taught by 61 wonderful teachers in the past two years. Some have never taught before some have taught often. Each and every class was a success. Sometimes we have had every possible level of knitter or crocheter in the class. None of us know everything

Please think about how much help you have received on this wonderful forum. Help instead of hurt- Be willing to share if you know the answer. 

To Newbies - 95% of the people here are perfectly willing to help you. Those who need help and are NOT newbies are welcome to ask questions too.

Welcome to all of you no matter whether you are a beginner of advanced or anywhere in between. Remember some here have been knitting for many many years. You will learn here. Ignore those who are grumpy, they had to learn too


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Every time I try something new, I'm back to Newbie status. And, yes, I may not know what to ask or I may not understand the responses because I knit Continental Combined and the person responding may knit British (or American, or Portuguese, etc.). So I keep asking "dumb" follow-up questions. I am always grateful for everyone's attempts to help, though.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I think it would be nice if we posted something like "Have Mercy on Newbies" once a week. Some people need to be reminded often.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have some advice for Newbies - read the nice replies and ignore the mean ones. Sometimes I see responses saying to search for a topic because it has been discussed before (I don't consider these responses rude as there is usually a lot of good advice in previously discussed topics). However, if you are new you probably haven't seen these topics so ask for help if you can't find previous threads.


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

I have been unpleasantly surprised at many of the replies here. I have not been a member long but I find it upsetting how many acid tongued posts are published...not only to newbies , but rude retorts, criticizing and making fun of their mates and other family members. I enjoy most of the column but have found many entries distressing.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

I am a very poor beginning knitter - don't think I will ever get up to those experienced things that were posted - hahahaha!!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

I so admire anyone (newbie or oldie) who comes here when English is not their first language, and posts. I cannot imagine the courage it takes, as I think I'd never be able to do this in another language! Bravo to all newbies and ESL posters! Plus, even if grammar and spelling aren't perfect, they can usually be understood if you try a bit! A woman came into our church shawl ministry meeting last week who spoke mostly Spanish, very little English. Between 3 of us with our limited Spanish, the ESL books she had , and lots of gestures and Google, we could communicate with her! She even did a row of crochet to show us that she could!


----------



## sandyridge (Nov 15, 2014)

nitnana said:


> I am a very poor beginning knitter - don't think I will ever get up to those experienced things that were posted - hahahaha!!! :lol: :roll:


Every journey,no matter how long, began with but a single step.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I'm an experienced knitter, but self taught so there are things I haven't come across or simply forgotten over the years. It is so frustrating to see the nasty replies some questions get. When you are already frustrated even a "simple" answer can seem so confusing. Why the meanness?


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, I think the next time I see a certain group of trolls going after a Newbie, I'll respond with: Have Mercy on the Newbies!
Thanks for the idea, Dsynr.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

welcome all newbies someday you won't be one:thumbup:


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Newbies....ask away and ignore the 'snarkies', someone will come along and help before long.

No need to be hateful, one day they will snark someone that bites back.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Bravo to you for bringing this up. It can be frightful to try to incorporate yourself into an unknown. I agree that we should all have patience, and show kindness toward one another. I have gained a great deal from this forum, and I hope I have contributed a little too. I think most of us are here for fun, knowledge and friendship - at least I am!


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

Much needed post after yesterdays fiasco.

Ironically the first rule of the forum is "be polite"

i've been here a couple weeks now, and have noticed a select few that seem to only appear to post rude and unhelpful comments.

No disrespect to anyone but do moderators/staff not see this? I'm not saying they should jump in every time someones feelings are hurt but it seems to be a genuine problem so yeah ...

Anyhow, i love this site and 99% of the people in it and trust me, i have many questions and confusions yet to come!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

We all need to learn. Some learn faster than others and some just pick it up like breathing. Be gentle folks.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

bellestarr said:


> Much needed post after yesterdays fiasco.
> 
> Ironically the first rule of the forum is "be polite"
> 
> ...


I'm not sure but I think it's set up to track certian words. Example: Pattern, while you may be asking if your can do xyz in a hat pattern. The computer thinks your asking for a pattern. so if you posted that in chit chat, the computer program will see the word pattern and move you to the section on requesting a pattern. I've had this happen so many times that I just post in chit chat and let them decide when my post should be.

Newbies welcome to the forum! Best advise ignore the snarkies, the grammar police and the plastic haters. You'll soon learn which ones are which and not drop into their posts. Life is so much better when you ignore them.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

My view exactly,we all had to start some where,i join kp to help people if i can,not to be nasty.Some folk forgot they had to learn to knit,so take that into account and help people not hinder.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I like "newbie" questions. I have learned a lot from them. I may know how I make a neat selvage edge, but then KPers will offer several other ways to accomplish the same thing using a different techniques (as an example). And as for looking for information on line while that is doable for some questions, you need to know what to ask for before you can search for it. Here someone will know what the person is asking, even from a vague description, or they will know the questions to ask to clarify the question.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

A thought from my favorite teacher in high school.
The only stupid question is the one you don't ask.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

jinx said:


> Oh, did you read some of the same posts I read yesterday. My goodness, why would anyone want to be rude to anyone asking a question, especially a newbie that is asking a perfectly understandable question?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

KateLyn11 said:


> I like "newbie" questions. I have learned a lot from them. I may know how I make a neat selvage edge, but then KPers will offer several other ways to accomplish the same thing using a different techniques (as an example). And as for looking for information on line while that is doable for some questions, you need to know what to ask for before you can search for it. Here someone will know what the person is asking, even from a vague description, or they will know the questions to ask to clarify the question.


I like newby questions too. I am an experienced knitter but sometimes the newby asks something and gets an answer that I didn't know from someone who does things a different way to me and if I try it, it is very often better than my way. Everyone's experience is good to have and each time a question is asked there are new people on the forum who have new answers to it so it isn't wasted. So to people who are crabby, just go and take a tablet and get over yourselves. The questions aren't all about YOU!


----------



## Broomie (Apr 3, 2011)

Please never be afraid of asking questions even more than once. When you ask a question even those of us who are experienced learn something too. Sometimes someone will suggest a way of doing something that you've done the same way for years and hey ho there's a much easier way of doing it. We all learn by asking questions.


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

There are those who are gracious and are willing to help all they can and there are MORE of these kind of ladies...... unfortunately there are those who choose to be rude...but then they are the ones who would complain even if they were being hung with a new rope!!

We ignore those people and just hope that someday they will give up and just go away. Who needs um?

Like we always say here: Ask away, no dumb questions here.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

As my grandson once said (he and I were both much younger) as I was complaining about standing in line for checkout, "Grandma, Patience is a fruit of the Spirit."


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I rarely have seen rude responses here but I have seen a few! There is never room for rudeness and meanness. If a question seems overly simple to you when you are reading, just stop reading and move on. The last thing we want to do is discourage new knitters and crocheters. Let's all be king and gentle friends.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

run4fittness said:


> We all need to learn. Some learn faster than others and some just pick it up like breathing. Be gentle folks.


Welcome Newbies!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm a 30+ veteran of the crocheting. Less than 10 on Knitting.

There are quite a few crochet stitches I've tried...and dislike. Knitting...adding too many colors is a bit much. I like double-knitting --> but this is only 2 colors.

If I cannot find out through online research...it's time to ask - not snark. I have to agree on being polite when I try to respond to questions.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


 Amen! I was once a newbie and am not far from it still years later. I have been blessed to have the "KP family". At times there have been postings that have be met with little patience. HOWEVER, MOST times I've felt supported. As I like to say " This is the place to be".


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> I agree--it is sometimes hard to remember what I once did not know. I will admit I wonder sometimes why posters have not already googled for an answer to the posted question but I have to allow that even that may not cross their mind. I remember when I had no concept of googling for current pattern errata posts.


If English isn't your first language, and you're not sure what the question is you're trying to ask, google isn't always the best place to find an answer. And if your question is because you can't understand what a knitting pattern is telling you to do, even though you might have worked out what each abbreviation stands for, then Google is no use at all.

When I was struggling on an Open University degree course module on biology DH kept telling me to go and talk to the tutor. I explained that I didn't know what I needed to ask her, and if I could work out what those questions were I could probably also work out the answers. Same principle.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> As my grandson once said (he and I were both much younger) as I was complaining about standing in line for checkout, "Grandma, Patience is a fruit of the Spirit."


He did not make that up on his own. Most likely you or his parents (one of which is your offspring) taught him that. So your lesson came back to you. That is a wonderful thing.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

people I knit and crochet for are always saying the craft is a "dying art"...we need to encourage new crafters!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

We were ALL newbies at one time. We should only be there for the upcoming newbies. Welcome then and help them get to where we are! Love to teach newbies!


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

I still consider myself a 'newbie', and I'm not sure how long it will be before I don't consider myself that way. I am self taught, and between KP and Youtube, have learned a lot, some through just reading other posts, some from asking questions of my own. And some stuff still doesn't make sense to me! Through help gotten here, I feel that I am at least far enough along that I can answer/show basics to someone else. Since KP is a World Wide group, there are always going to be language and spelling issues somewhere. But with a little kindness and patience we can help one another. My way of looking at it is that I can't speak Russian, Estonian, Hungarian, Japanese, etc., my Spanish is so rusty it might as well not exist any more, and just a few little bits of German, so I admire the people that come looking for help here from 'non English' speaking area's. They do better then I would trying to communicate in their native tongue! And let's face it......Knitting terms are their own language unto themselves! So, let's all be kind to the newbies, and the not so newbies too, as we all can help each other learn a different way of doing that might be easier then what we already are doing. And remember, just because it is your way of doing it, that doesn't mean it is the only way of doing it!


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea for all the kind members who responded. But forgive the snarky answers as everyone has a bad day.


----------



## knitterforever (Jan 26, 2011)

Yea for all the kind members who responded. But forgive the snarky answers as everyone has a bad day.


----------



## Cheriepitn (Jan 26, 2015)

You are so right. THAT post was the very first post I ever looked at, having joined yesterday. I was appalled at the rude post(s)...it made me want to never look at this forum again...but I took a peak this morning, and was happy to see this topic and these comments. Thank you.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Totally agree with the comments! Kindness and understanding, a good motto to live by!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

ompuff said:


> Well said, Dsynr!!!
> Sometimes when I read a question from someone seeking advice and then read some of the (to me) rather snarky answers I want to reach through the computer screen and ask if the respondent was born all knowing.
> We should all remember the old adage "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything"
> 
> Blessings to all, newbies and experts.


very well said.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank goodness for Newbies. I am glad I missed someone being nasty. You have to start somewhere. Hope it didn't discourage the person that asked the question. This is a fun and learning spot for all of us.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Welcome all, newbie or not. I don't consider myself an experienced knitter so when someone asks a question that I know, I think wooho, I can answer this. Mostly from being here on KP! Keep on asking. If you don't feel like answering, just skip the response. Move on!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

It is to bad that this question needed to be addressed but I'm glad to see that it was. I belong to a little group where the designer shares her patterns, which are very nice but she also uses her own terms. A new member was confused and asked what she meant by.......... The reply was that she was obviously not smart enough to waste her time explaining.I was pleased to see several membembers including myself comment on her behavior. A couple members helped the newbie but she still left the group. I hope no one leaves here because of someone else's inpatients.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I totally agree! I learned to knit basic stitches in girl scouts. There was no youtube videos to look at or KP. I asked friends who knitted a lot for help. I still don't consider myself a great knitter although I have made a lot of work. Everyday, I learn something on this website. I can't understand how anyone could be rude to someone asking for help. :thumbdown:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

At one time or another we were the "Newbies" and had to learn, yup, I remember those days and also remind myself that each day, I too learn something new.


Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


----------



## sue943 (Jul 14, 2011)

my feelings got so hurt many years ago for a question I had asked on another knitting group and the next one to remark gave the best advise to my question. the question had been how can you know if you where to decrease or knit through the round. I was told to read my knitting better, the best one was to make a loop of two colors one green(to knit through),red (to stop and decrease). To exchange the loop for the next round. Their are folks out there able to help always. Sue in Mi


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


what a brilliant post it points out how some people just do not consider that the person (and not always a newbie) asking a question wants to learn. I worked for many years as a driving instructor I taught people of all ages and repetitive instruction was always given to ensure that they would eventually understand what they had to do. I also was a team line manager in a call centre and if any of the reps asked questions I always did what I could to answer them and one of them once said to me " I feel stupid asking the same questions" my response was "no your not stupid if you don't know you ask and I would think you were stupid if you did NOT ask and end up doing it wrong" that way they knew they could ask without being scorned at.
I have seen a couple of responses on this group that I thought Wow that was a bit nippy, and strangely enough only recently it has become a bit more noticeable. So to those that cannnot answer questions in a helpful manner what I would say " if you can't say anything nicely then say nothing!" that way you will not hurt anyone or insult anyone.
If you are rude, cynical, habitually-sarcastic or pessimistic, your life options are going to be very limited. quoted from
― Bryant McGill, Simple Reminders: Inspiration for Living Your Best Life

Rena


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Perfect discussion point. I'm still knitting rectangles and a bear. It's gotten better with time and reading the posts.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Love this post, thank you, Dsynr.
As for the snarkers. Please don't forget that googling and using the search here doesn't come naturally for most people. And the search in the forum can be very tricky even for experienced users.
I know I've already learned so much here because others patiently helped me along. Time to give back what you've been given.


----------



## 7914_Susie (Jun 21, 2012)

I think we all have to remember that everything is easy once we know how. I don't know how many different videos of the Kitchener stitch I viewed before I finally got it. Now I wonder why I had trouble in the first place.


----------



## KimSackmann (Jan 24, 2015)

So well said!! I am a newbie.. Only been knitting with needles for less then a month and it really does seem foreign at times. I have self taught using Google, YouTube and forum sites such at KP because don't know anyone else that knits to ask questions. I personally have only posted one post and thankfully only got wonderful feed back and support.. In fact one knitter said I was a brave little knitter for taking on a feather lace pattern so soon and called me "little grasshopper".. I felt strangely uplifted by her post and more confident. Idk what I would do if I posted something and got a snide comment back.. I may have given up on knitting all together. So I just want to say THANK YOU TO ALL YOU WONDERFUL LADIES WHO UNDERSTAND HOW OVERWHELMING PATTERNS CAN BE AND FOR OFFERING SUPPORT AND ENCOURAGEMENT TO NEWBIES LIKE ME &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

I remember one of the first questions I asked when I was studying to become an RN. It was what is SOB,the only sob I knew was a dirty word.!!!!! Needless to say the rest of the class did lol!!!


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Welcome Newbies,

Still a Newbie myself, I joined KP a few years ago. The teaching/learning here is endless fun. Shake off your hesitation and join in adding some teaching/learning words.

The Snarkies Group isn't coming to your home for tea, so just make a cup for yourself, or even wine.((((Hugs)))) :thumbup:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Having learned cast on, cast off and knit and purl stitches at age 13 and then not picking it up until almost age 60 - I was so happy to have found KP. I got a snarky comment at my LYS so no longer go there and have had a few here but for the most part everyone is so very helpful. As for using search, I do but the comment about the subject being "Help" on dozens of posts is so true....that makes a search for your problem very difficult. The answer you need could be buried in one of those and you can't find it. And there are terms used by various designers that I've not been able to find on-line or in my books. If you don't know exactly what you are looking up that makes it difficult. The latest was 'lift stitches" in a Louisa Harding book which I finally figured out. It reminds me of teachers telling you to go look up a word in the dictionary when you were having trouble spelling it. Worked great for cat - probably 2 choices: cat or kat. Try giving a 4th grader the word physics and see where they open the dictionary..... So.....I'm a Newbie, for 8 years now......learning new things every day here!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh my, I missed that snarky stuff. I happen to be an Oldbie. I was rather tearfully telling my DH that I had two patterns I had downloaded and couldn't understand either one. So I'm at the other end - brain is not working so well anymore. 

I would be super disappointed in KP, though, if I asked a question and received a snarky reply.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Guineapigtitch (Apr 17, 2011)

Thank you for this post, I agree 100%. I've been knitting for a few years but still don't consider myself very skilled. It's the same attitude that stops me joining a knitting group since I was once told I was"painful to watch" and why didn't I do x,y, and z to speed up. I'd feel very self conscious knitting with others now.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I totally agree and I think a few people here have the January blues. Being snarky isn't nice at all!!!!


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

"some of the (to me) rather snarky answers" - I'd been wondering if anyone else had been noticing that. 

Also, some replies to cries for help make me feel like jumping up, clicking my heels together and saluting.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> As my grandson once said (he and I were both much younger) as I was complaining about standing in line for checkout, "Grandma, Patience is a fruit of the Spirit."


Oh how we needed to be reminded of that. Thank you!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Dsnyr-How kind of you !


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


There isn't one member of this group that hasn't gone through this. Be patient, kind, tactful and remember back when you were asking the same questions.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I learned something new today and it is early in the day. I use different colored markers, but was not smart enough to use red and green. You are never to old to learn and reading answers to newbies often gives me a new idea.


sue943 said:


> my feelings got so hurt many years ago for a question I had asked on another knitting group and the next one to remark gave the best advise to my question. the question had been how can you know if you where to decrease or knit through the round. I was told to read my knitting better, the best one was to make a loop of two colors one green(to knit through),red (to stop and decrease). To exchange the loop for the next round. Their are folks out there able to help always. Sue in Mi


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Guineapigtitch said:


> Thank you for this post, I agree 100%. I've been knitting for a few years but still don't consider myself very skilled. It's the same attitude that stops me joining a knitting group since I was once told I was"painful to watch" and why didn't I do x,y, and z to speed up. I'd feel very self conscious knitting with others now.


That was painful to read. Would really like to sit and knit with you and share our cares and laugh a little. As someone has so well said, the way you knit is the right way for you. Don't let anyone stop you from enjoying your chosen craft.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I agree with all of you. I wish also that the one lady who has "all the answers" - so she thinks- would stop challenging all the rest of us who try to help others. She qualifies everything the helpful knitters say. There is no need for that. It's hurtful.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, welcome to all the new people. You will enjoy KP. This is such a nice welcoming topic.


----------



## jeanml (Jan 3, 2015)

Love this forum. Thought I had progressed past newbe but after seeing some of the articles y'all have made I think I'm still a newbe. I would not be afraid to ask any question here. The replies are always positive and most helpful. I've progressed just from reading your answers. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Everyone begins somewhere. Add language differences. Find patience to answer or at least be quiet until someone else does. Welcome to all. Yarn bombs everywhere!



BarbaraBL said:


> Dsynr, I was a newbie not that long ago and I am so grateful for the endless patience and kindness shown here to newbies. We newbies really are grateful.


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

I was always told there are no stupid questions everyone is at a different learning point. We are all here to help.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always learn something and I've been at this for years.



janis blondel said:


> It's a shame that people are afraid to ask questions some of the questions are ones I am usually desperate to ask myself. Nobody knows everything. Welcome newbies you deserve to be here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

ElyseKnox said:


> I agree--it is sometimes hard to remember what I once did not know. I will admit I wonder sometimes why posters have not already googled for an answer to the posted question but I have to allow that even that may not cross their mind. I remember when I had no concept of googling for current pattern errata posts.


What's the google trick for errata posts?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

kerrie35094 said:


> What a shame this even has to be addressed. Yes, please - patience. Add to that memory - we didn't have knowledge of a whole lot of 'stuff' at any one point in time, did we? All questions are welcome here and will be answered with kindness.


All questions welcome here and will be answered with kindness .....by someone here.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for saying it so well! we all were newbies once and as you said some of these designers are confusing in their writing. I am a fairly experienced knitter but am soon to become a newbie in the sock knitting world!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> Agree! Grand8ma, you've won the "Suggestion of the Day"
> award ♥♥


Quick! Open the topic. I bet it becomes a favorite.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

We were once all newbies. I still ask questions, isn't that how one learns by asking? I have no patience at all for rude people and let's face it, they are out there. I think the moderator of this site should address the rude people.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You'll surprise yourself with the progress you make. Just stick with it.



nitnana said:


> I am a very poor beginning knitter - don't think I will ever get up to those experienced things that were posted - hahahaha!!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I hope to keep learning until I quit breathing. There are so many things to learn about in the world. I've always thought that the main strength of this forum is as a resource for anybody with questions. Anybody. There are many really nice people among the members, thousands of them. So, if you ask a question, don't be hurt by somebody who wasn't nice. I read a lot of commentary on news articles and things of that sort, and it seems that any opportunity for discussion goes off the rails into a fight. This forum should not be like that. And please, you grumpy folks, remember not everybody lives in a town or anywhere near a shop or other live help. This may be all they have, really.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Thankyou dsynr for your comments.I wholeheartedly agree. I posted a similar comment a few weeks ago about "camaraderie " after reading some aweful comments that had been posted.I have been a knitter and crocheter for 40 years, and I'm still learning!


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

kerrie35094 said:


> What a shame this even has to be addressed. Yes, please - patience. Add to that memory - we didn't have knowledge of a whole lot of 'stuff' at any one point in time, did we? All questions are welcome here and will be answered with kindness.


Amen to that :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Could not have said it better. Welcome newbies.


----------



## Cgeerun (Dec 7, 2014)

I looked for the posts from yesterday that started this thread but I think they have been removed. I am also a new knitter and fairly new to the site, but as soon as I started reading this thread I could already guess a few names that the rude know it all comments likely came from. I just wanted to see if I was right. Has the thread been removed by the administrator?? If it has then I hope the requester has seen the responses today so they know how many generous and sincere helpers are on this site!! 

I agree with all of you. I have the power!!!!! If I open a thread and it is a question that I have seen before or does not interest me I can simply move on to the next string! No one is forcing me to read or respond.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

My experience as a newbie has been most comforting!! Thanks to all who so patiently answer the repeated question. Just learning to navigate this website took a bit of practice.



Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

A warm welcome to all "newbies."


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I've noticed that there are a few members who are at times quite prickly and rude. When I see their comment I just quickly scroll away . 
As the proud mom of a newbie I know what you mean . I jokingly tease her all of the time about the fact that she is learning a new language.
These newbies deserve all of the support we can give them.
I've been playing with yarn for 50 years and still consider myself as learning every day .Patience and YouTube are my salvation&#128522;


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I am glad this is addressed. My lovely DIL is learning to knit and I am excited to introduce her to this site. It has helped me to become an advancing newbie who likes being here. You , my friends are my knitting group and if you are snarky, I just say "My, my, you are having a bad day." I think if I get past the learning stage, I will become bored


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Sometimes somebody asks a question I didn't know how to ask and never did.So that person helped me considerably.


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

KateLyn11 said:


> I like "newbie" questions. I have learned a lot from them. I may know how I make a neat selvage edge, but then KPers will offer several other ways to accomplish the same thing using a different techniques (as an example). And as for looking for information on line while that is doable for some questions, you need to know what to ask for before you can search for it. Here someone will know what the person is asking, even from a vague description, or they will know the questions to ask to clarify the question.


So true. Sometimes I think I know the answer to a question, but when I read the responses, I discover even better ways to do something. I have felt intimidated by the impatient responses when someone asks a question before doing their own internet research...so, I won't ask unless I cannot find the answer. BUT, when I do that, we all miss out on the ideas and expertise of other forum members. I'm not saying we shouldn't research, but there is something to be said for just putting the questions out there. If it offends, we don't have to respond.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely welcome to the newbies!


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

THIS IS THE KP I KNOW AND LOVE. Eight pages of the opposite of snark. What is the purpose of a snarky comment anyway? To embarrass someone so they never ask another question and possibly decide to put down the knitting and never pick it up again. I am always mystified by the nastiness of some. Thank you posters in these eight pages. Among you are the ones who helped me endlessly and made me into a decent knitter who loves this hobby and among you are those who have answered so many other newbies questions which in turn also helped me. This was a wonderful way to start the day. Thank you all.


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

I, too, found the tone of one of the responses yesterday quite rude. And they repeated it. Usually knitters are so nice. One hopes the person was just having a bad day.


----------



## maurmaur (Sep 5, 2011)

DSYNR you said it so well, thank you. I seldom post, but read almost every day and learn something quite often even though I am almost 82 and have been knitting since I was 5. 
Isn't it interesting that the "snarky one" didn't answer this post.


----------



## Roseywine (Dec 31, 2014)

I was a newbie once and proud of it. I still am at some things. I'm getting ready to start a pair of sox for the third time. I'm not giving up this time. Without newbies the art of knitting would die with this generation. When I read some questions posted here, it brings back good memories. lol. How proud i was when I finished my first dish cloth! Welcome Newbies!!!!!!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

kerrie35094 said:


> That was painful to read. Would really like to sit and knit with you and share our cares and laugh a little. As someone has so well said, the way you knit is the right way for you. Don't let anyone stop you from enjoying your chosen craft.


I agree... I felt sad when I read that. Our words have more impact than we often realize. I'm so sorry someone criticized you like that... it's practice that makes us quicker or better, whichever way we are knitting. It's about the enjoyment of doing it too! You can sit and knit with me anytime!


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

&#128077;&#128079;


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think everyone should ask themselves to remember when they first started, like every thing new, it seems "Greek" to them until they "got it". The same thing goes when upset with your other half, stop and remember the reason you fell in love with him/her. (thought I would "sneak" that in since it is getting close to Valentine's Day!)....be kind there are feelings everywhere.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


Well said! Welcome to all our newbies, and all who struggle and come here for help! :thumbup:


----------



## queekueg (Oct 31, 2011)

Very true, I asked a question that I got a not so nice answer to, but that is the exception, not the norm. I have asked many questions and sometimes I didn't understand some of the answers and when I questioned more, they took me under their wings and explained it more. This is a good place to be when in doubt. But don't be mean and talk down to us that have some problems.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


So wonderful of you to write and make everyone feel welcome!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

wannabear said:


> I hope to keep learning until I quit breathing. There are so many things to learn about in the world. I've always thought that the main strength of this forum is as a resource for anybody with questions. Anybody. There are many really nice people among the members, thousands of them. So, if you ask a question, don't be hurt by somebody who wasn't nice. I read a lot of commentary on news articles and things of that sort, and it seems that any opportunity for discussion goes off the rails into a fight. This forum should not be like that. And please, you grumpy folks, remember not everybody lives in a town or anywhere near a shop or other live help. This may be all they have, really.


No matter what our political persuasion, most of us think the world is falling apart right now - change does that to us.

And, for many of us, KP is a wonderful way to enjoy a peaceful morning cup. Let's keep it that way and leave the stress behind when we log on.


----------



## terik63901 (Jul 30, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good post, nice reminder to all


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

We all started in the same place--newbieville---and got where we are now with the help of others. None of us knows it all so it makes sense to be patient so that others will be patient with us and our inevitable questions.


----------



## skeever4298 (Jul 20, 2014)

No matter where you go, there are going to be snobs who think that they are all knowing and that everyone else should be too. They obviously forget that they were newbies at one time. I also will forever be a newbie because I am always learning new things.


----------



## Betford56 (Nov 12, 2014)

If there was a 'like' button on posts, I'd hit it for this post.
I've almost left this forum after seeing spiteful comments. Glad to know those posting them are the minority.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I made the choice to be a lifetime learner. I'll always be a Newbie.
Thank you to you who are compassionate, patient and loving with your helps.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

This is true with any hobby. I could tell you stories that would boil your bloood about some photographers who think they are the best in the world and think any question is stupid and not worthy of them answering. They forget that they were once a beginner. No one was born an expert. We all started from square one.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


Thank you DSYNR


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

many years I was told, "The only stupid question is the one that is not asked". I would also add, some of us are not very computer literate, and may not know how to google.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

many years I was told, "The only stupid question is the one that is not asked". I would also add, some of us are not very computer literate, and may not know how to google.


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

many years I was told, "The only stupid question is the one that is not asked". I would also add, some of us are not very computer literate, and may not know how to google.


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Right on. Your opinion is yours. It's not necessarily right or wrong But it's yours so another's opinion is also equally important to them. A stupid ? Is one not asked at all&#9786;


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

see what I say about not being very computer literate? I don't know how my post was sent before I was finished! This is the perfect place to to come for advice. You will find many precious people on KP who are kind and willing to help you, so--
Keep Knitting,
One More Rowd


----------



## CSCPowell (Jan 2, 2015)

I would not have tried socks if it were not for KP. Now I am hooked on making them. Thank you all for your posts on how easy it is and thanks for the Sweet Tomato heel.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Any way, maybe we could have a new section for "SNARKY COMMENTS ONLY" ! Those so inclined could get it out of their systems and the rest of us can enjoy the fellowship of our like-minded friends from around the globe
Good idea.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

We were ALL newbies once...and I seriously doubt any of us learned everything ourselves with absolutely no help from anyone. My philosophy is, if you think the question is stupid, just don't respond.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Dsynr, thank you. I tried to say something on a particularly testy response & got it right back at me. You said it very well & for that,,,,,,,,,kudos to you!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Well said. So many have helped me and not made me feel stupid.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 50 yrs and sometimes I think some of my questions are stupid ...but..by asking such a stupid question I've learned so much more, and here I thought I knew it all....well that's stupid  
Anyway are there really any stupid questions?, how is anyone going to learn? People who answer rudely should not be here, we are here to heip one another and to make new friends. I am so thankful to have someone here to help me.


----------



## LaKrett (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't understand the need to be nasty. I stopped using this site about a year ago because of the rude nasty comments. But I'm back because I missed the nice helpful people here. I too learned to make socks with the help of this site. Thank you to everyone willing to share your talents with us "newbies".


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you for your kind post. I asked a question only once, when I was new here. One person responded with sarcasm, criticizing my question and how I asked it and even the title of my question. I didn't even look at the forum after that for a while and I never again have asked a question either. I do enjoy this forum. It's the first thing I look at every day but even now I'm leery of asking a question again. I do think most people here are lovely people and I truly enjoy reading the advice and seeing all the wonderful things you all make.


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

jinx said:


> Oh, did you read some of the same posts I read yesterday. My goodness, why would anyone want to be rude to anyone asking a question, especially a newbie that is asking a perfectly understandable question?


My thoughts exactly. It's very sad to see anyone made to feel so small. Well said and thank you, Dsynr.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't read all of the posts here, but would still like to respond to those who don't like it when we refer to a subject that has been previously discussed. I certainly don't want to discourage a new knitter; however, as an example, recently there was a question about yarns that pill. Just a few days earlier there had been a discussion of this that was 8 or 10 pages long - LOTS of good advice and differing opinions on what would work or not. I could not begin to summarize this, but felt that it was worth the time of the person asking the second time to read through the answers. I THINK, but am not sure, that I gave the subject of the first post. It wasn't meant as a put-down, or in any way to discourage anyone - I thought it would be helpful for them to read. There is so much information on here already that it seems reasonable to refer a new person to past threads for their information - not to belittle or confuse, but so that they have the info. I will continue to do this - I hope in an understanding way - because I think it is worthwhile for new knitters to get acquainted with some of the past information. I do think it is only kind to give the subject for reference if you can find it.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

cathy73 said:


> Thank you for your kind post. I asked a question only once, when I was new here. One person responded with sarcasm, criticizing my question and how I asked it and even the title of my question. I didn't even look at the forum after that for a while and I never again have asked a question either. I do enjoy this forum. It's the first thing I look at every day but even now I'm leery of asking a question again. I do think most people here are lovely people and I truly enjoy reading the advice and seeing all the wonderful things you all make.


Ask away, Cathy! We can't let the snarky few, full of self-hatred that they project on others, take over. They are few and far between. Ignore them and don't ever respond because that will trigger more of the venom. KP is a happy place for us to visit each day and we must keep it that way.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

I've been knitting for 60 years and still feel like a 'newbie'. I am learning new things every day...and this forum has led me to explore things in knitting that I've never even heard of (like thrumming, hints for circular knitting, patterns, etc.)
None of us are 'know-it-all's. I keep young by always being a 'newbie'.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I haven't read all of the posts here, but would still like to respond to those who don't like it when we refer to a subject that has been previously discussed. I certainly don't want to discourage a new knitter; however, as an example, recently there was a question about yarns that pill. Just a few days earlier there had been a discussion of this that was 8 or 10 pages long - LOTS of good advice and differing opinions on what would work or not. I could not begin to summarize this, but felt that it was worth the time of the person asking the second time to read through the answers. I THINK, but am not sure, that I gave the subject of the first post. It wasn't meant as a put-down, or in any way to discourage anyone - I thought it would be helpful for them to read. There is so much information on here already that it seems reasonable to refer a new person to past threads for their information - not to belittle or confuse, but so that they have the info. I will continue to do this - I hope in an understanding way - because I think it is worthwhile for new knitters to get acquainted with some of the past information. I do think it is only kind to give the subject for reference if you can find it.


Many folks struggle with computer technology, even what some may perceive to be the simplest tasks. It would be kind to answer their question and then refer them, with simple instructions, to former discussions on the topic. I am sure many of us have asked questions that were formerly discussed here. It isn't a major offense and hurts nobody.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is the last thing I would want to do. But why have all the past posts available, something like 2000, if no one takes advantage of all that information. Seems like "search for xxxx for more information" doesn't hurt anyone and it helps them get better acquainted with this site. When I first came upon KP, I didn't know how to use it, and there are still some things I'm not very good at even after several years of using it, but if I had never tried, I would still be wondering what to do. Doesn't using the advantages of this site help a newbie, too?

Incidentally, it is not precisely true that the search feature only results in the words in the subject. At least, not in every case. I just searched for "piling, pilling" and got a number of responses where the word is not used in the subject, but does appear in the question. It is a very good feature and I am very glad that I got acquainted with it. Now, I nearly always search for info there before posting a question. It doesn't always work, but it works quite often and I am amazed at the amount of information you can get that way.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

After I read yesterday's post that sort of chastised the Newbie, I thought . . . hummmm I'll never ask a question on here. But, the response from the rest of you gives me courage again. Thank you for being patient and willing for those of us who are learning. I'm reading lots of posts and reviewing lots of patterns and techniques but it will take time for it to sink in. Thanks again gently bringing us "into the fold."


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think the VAST majority of knitters enjoy helping other people who are interested in what we love. Maybe we should do what one of my friends suggests - just assume they have a bad case of indigestion and ignore it. 

I hope not too many new knitters are discouraged by a few!


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

jinx said:


> Oh, did you read some of the same posts I read yesterday. My goodness, why would anyone want to be rude to anyone asking a question, especially a newbie that is asking a perfectly understandable question?


Totally agree! Even if the question may not be perfectly understandable!

I'm a retired librarian, and one of the first things I learned when starting out is that "there are no stupid questions."


----------



## hoosier (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, I'm a newbie and do feel silly asking a question knowing that there probably is a very obvious and simple explanation. I hadn't explored all the options for posting questions and didn't realize that there was a search link at the top-----there is so much here it's hard to digest all of it at once. 

It does bear repeating though that often one explanation won't make sense while another, saying basically the same thing but with different words and phrases, will make the meaning clear. So multiple explanations may be needed so that different readers eventually get the message.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

desertgirl said:


> Good to hear from the kind people. When I read the snarky comments earlier, I just felt like I was shrinking into myself and thought "I'll never ask for help, don't want to deal with that woman who is so angry."


I hope you also got some kind and helpful replies from others. I try to tell myself that *sometimes* people don't understand how harsh and judgemental emails can seem when you don't have added friendly clues that you would in person - genuine smiles, a pat on the shoulder, and so on.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Happens all the time, Hoosier. I have found that what I think is something simple to DO, is sometimes very hard to describe to someone who doesn't know how to do it! Just a simple yarn over can go either way. There are several on the site, however, who are very good a drawing and can illustrate what is very hard to describe in words. Although I get annoyed sometimes with pattern designers, I do sympathize with them trying to write everything out that you need to know in what they hope will be understandable words and not confuse people. That's what KP is for along with encouragement and sympathy!


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

Joy Marshall said:


> I think it would be nice if we posted something like "Have Mercy on Newbies" once a week. Some people need to be reminded often.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

It took me a long time to figure out the various features of this site. I had no idea that posts were moved to another area and available.
I also thought my questions were unique (ha ha) and they were,
to me!
My final thought is that the snarky ones are not reading this and probably don't think it applies to them!
Some days I can deal with nasty people, other days, not so much.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Very well said--


Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Love the analogy! Good visual - and good reminder. Thanks.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Before joining KP I had no idea of all the information that is available to help with stitches, etc., altho I've had a computer for years and have been knitting even longer. It never dawned on me there would be videos demonstrating every imaginable cast on, pattern stitches, etc. Thank you, KPers, one and all.

And thanks to those who explain so clearly what I sometimes don't understand via a video demo...


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

maurmaur said:


> DSYNR you said it so well, thank you. I seldom post, but read almost every day and learn something quite often even though I am almost 82 and have been knitting since I was 5.
> Isn't it interesting that the "snarky one" didn't answer this post.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

damemary said:


> What's the google trick for errata posts?


I haven't finished reading through this thread so it may have been answered already, but I'd like to know, too. My first thought would be to try pattern name + errata, like:

wingspan errata

***Please note that I just used "Wingspan" because it was the first pattern name that came to me -- I'm NOT saying there are any errors in the original pattern!


----------



## Little Old Lady (Aug 30, 2014)

I totally agree if you can help someone out and know the answer you should do so. Half the time I do not answer because you always get someone with a remark that you really don't know what you are talking about. That might not be the way you do it but that is the way I do it and if you have nothing good to say don't say anything. Love this forum and most people will bend over backwards to help you. Have learned a lot and have had a lot of people help me out.


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

ElyseKnox said:


> I will admit I wonder sometimes why posters have not already googled for an answer to the posted question but I have to allow that even that may not cross their mind. I remember when I had no concept of googling for current pattern errata posts.


There ARE areas in the world where search engines are severely restricted. Innocuous results are often interpreted by these programs to be dangerous or subversive or whatever the criteria is. Not everyone can get decent results from search engines.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

Dcsmith77 said:


> I haven't read all of the posts here, but would still like to respond to those who don't like it when we refer to a subject that has been previously discussed. I certainly don't want to discourage a new knitter; however, as an example, recently there was a question about yarns that pill. Just a few days earlier there had been a discussion of this that was 8 or 10 pages long - LOTS of good advice and differing opinions on what would work or not. I could not begin to summarize this, but felt that it was worth the time of the person asking the second time to read through the answers. I THINK, but am not sure, that I gave the subject of the first post. It wasn't meant as a put-down, or in any way to discourage anyone - I thought it would be helpful for them to read. There is so much information on here already that it seems reasonable to refer a new person to past threads for their information - not to belittle or confuse, but so that they have the info. I will continue to do this - I hope in an understanding way - because I think it is worthwhile for new knitters to get acquainted with some of the past information. I do think it is only kind to give the subject for reference if you can find it.


I'm glad you posted this. I'm also sure that you made the suggestion in a courteous and helpful manner! There's a world of difference between "You might want to look at the posts with the heading XYZ from a few days ago also, use the Search link at the top of the page to find them" and "We just discussed this a few days ago."


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Re "errata." Some sites use "errors" or "amendments" or "pattern adjustments" "corrections." If you don't get anything with one, keep trying until you are certain there are no changes. Once in a while, there will actually be a note that the pattern was updated (thank you, designers!). Like a lot of things on the internet, if one way of wording it doesn't work, try it a different way.
Start with the name of the pattern and then try one of the above phrases or any other you can think of. If you don't get any response, then maybe the pattern is correct.


----------



## Lal (Aug 18, 2013)

We are all newbies at one time or another. We have known something and forgotten it or just discovered a new technique or a new more efficient way to do something and we become a newbie all over again. The important thing is to move forward and then reach back and give your new(bie) friend a hand. Everybody wins!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

The project pages on Ravelry have a "comments" section which would be comments about how the pattern worked for that knitter. Just another resource.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Re "errata." Some sites use "errors" or "amendments" or "pattern adjustments" If you don't get anything with one, keep trying until you are certain there are no changes. Once in a while, there will actually be a note that the pattern was updated (thank you, designers!). Like a lot of things on the internet, if one way of wording it doesn't work, try it a different way.


Very good suggestions! Another alternate term would be "correction" or "corrections."


----------



## HildaD (Aug 22, 2013)

Maybe a new forum called snarky knitters anonymous for those that need it lol


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

ElyseKnox said:


> I agree--it is sometimes hard to remember what I once did not know. I will admit I wonder sometimes why posters have not already googled for an answer to the posted question but I have to allow that even that may not cross their mind. I remember when I had no concept of googling for current pattern errata posts.


For new members you are knitting googled so they ask you all for help. Kp is a family so they ask the ones know more than them .


----------



## lfmarigold (Oct 29, 2011)

Amen, and amen!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

After reading all of this thread, it is apparent that most agree with you. Perhaps admin should review and remove the posts from the snarkies before they get to the newsletter.


jinx said:


> Oh, did you read some of the same posts I read yesterday. My goodness, why would anyone want to be rude to anyone asking a question, especially a newbie that is asking a perfectly understandable question?


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

I try to remember the theme of this thread when behind a Learner Driver,too. We all were there once :shock: Lindseymary


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Jeepers! Maybe the gremlins were let loose yesterday! I must have missed the snarkiness which is a blessing as it reflects badly on all of us. As we age we all have those uh oh moments in which we forget or blank out how to do things. I am glad for newbies !!!! Yes! Yes! Yes! Bring your questions on and please forgive those who might be snide. You never know, they may be having a bad day. If not , maybe they will see their meanness in print and learn that others lose respect for bad mannered people. Knit on and remember we all need help sometimes. And some days we may only want the comfort of another person caring enough to respond to them. Enough from me !


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

cathy73 said:


> Thank you for your kind post. I asked a question only once, when I was new here. One person responded with sarcasm, criticizing my question and how I asked it and even the title of my question. I didn't even look at the forum after that for a while and I never again have asked a question either. I do enjoy this forum. It's the first thing I look at every day but even now I'm leery of asking a question again. I do think most people here are lovely people and I truly enjoy reading the advice and seeing all the wonderful things you all make.


I looked this up and thought that the answer actually was very sound advice. That poster has helped me personally a number of times.
It's all about perception and how you are feeling at the time.
I certainly agree with most of the posters on this thread about one particular poster. She just goes on and on!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

janis blondel said:


> It's a shame that people are afraid to ask questions some of the questions are ones I am usually desperate to ask myself. Nobody knows everything. Welcome newbies you deserve to be here.


Ditto. Ask away, newbies. This oldie wants to learn more.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

HildaD said:


> Maybe a new forum called snarky knitters anonymous for those that need it lol


I'm thinking it would be very popular for another reason though.


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

Guess I am getting here kinda late, but, as one who has been knitting for about 63 years, I have to say that knitting has been such a special part of my life, I love sharing any skill I might have with anyone who wants to know. In this mechanized world, there is something about hand crafts that help us stay in touch with our humanity. I am so grateful that Maude Berger taught me how to knit when I was seven. She gave me a lifetime of calming skill that has seen me trough both joyful and troubled times. Most recently the birth of my first great grand child. How could you not want to give this gift to another person?


----------



## AKRaven (Mar 2, 2013)

It saddens me that some people end up feeling intimidated by rude comments; I am always hopeful they will 'consider the source', try not to take negative comments personally, and recognize that the majority of the people on this forum are quite helpful and delightful. Please ask your questions!

That said, I think even snarky folks need our kind attention. Try to imagine what it feels like to be them. Theirs cannot be a pleasant world in which to live. Perhaps their brain chemistry is working against them. Who knows what might be causing them to feel and act so impatiently? I think most of us just do the best we can. Who among us hasn't had a bad day? Imagine having a bad life. I have noticed that criticizing and chastising them does not seem to help them nor does it make our wonderful forum better. 

Perhaps we can meet snarkiness with kindness or simply not respond to it. If we choose not to get into a battle about non-helpful comments, we will all have a much more pleasant reading and learning experience. I find the back-and-forth 'battle' tiring and do my best to skip over all of those responses and simply read the helpful, on topic, ones. I so appreciate all the knowledge and enthusiasm that is imparted with such generosity on this forum. Thank you, KPers!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

AKRaven said:


> It saddens me that some people end up feeling intimidated by rude comments; I am always hopeful they will 'consider the source', try not to take negative comments personally, and recognize that the majority of the people on this forum are quite helpful and delightful. Please ask your questions!
> 
> That said, I think even snarky folks need our kind attention. Try to imagine what it feels like to be them. Theirs cannot be a pleasant world in which to live. Perhaps their brain chemistry is working against them. Who knows what might be causing them to feel and act so impatiently? I think most of us just do the best we can. Who among us hasn't had a bad day? Imagine having a bad life. I have noticed that criticizing and chastising them does not seem to help them nor does it make our wonderful forum better.
> 
> Perhaps we can meet snarkiness with kindness or simply not respond to it. If we choose not to get into a battle about non-helpful comments, we will all have a much more pleasant reading and learning experience. I find the back-and-forth 'battle' tiring and do my best to skip over all of those responses and simply read the helpful, on topic, ones. I so appreciate all the knowledge and enthusiasm that is imparted with such generosity on this forum. Thank you, KPers!


Can ya let me know when that happens. When people stop telling other how they feel that will be a great day.

Nobody can make you feel inferior without your consent.
Eleanor Roosevelt.


----------



## gillyc (Jul 9, 2012)

THAT'S IT! I'M NOT FOLLOWING THIS POST ANYMORE AND I HOPE ALL YOU LOVELY KPers UNDERSTAND WHY!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gillyc said:


> THAT'S IT! I'M NOT FOLLOWING THIS POST ANYMORE AND I HOPE ALL YOU LOVELY KPers UNDERSTAND WHY!


WE do. Where is the stomping the foot icon when you need it ,eh?


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

LOL!! If it is any consolation to the newbies, snarky and having your posting criticized because of your wording is not just for newbies, in my post, person I answered did not make a big deal about it, 2 others had to be hateful ... oh well just have thick skin when needed and keep on posting. ;-)


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

First I would like to Thank the original poster for this topic. It greatly needed to be addressed and you did it so well. Second, I guess I missed something yesterday what post are most of you referring to?



Cheriepitn said:


> You are so right. THAT post was the very first post I ever looked at, having joined yesterday. I was appalled at the rude post(s)...it made me want to never look at this forum again...but I took a peak this morning, and was happy to see this topic and these comments. Thank you.


----------



## lilytucker (Nov 16, 2014)

And don't forget, some of us weren't raised with the computer in hand. Sometimes I don't even think to google something.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

lilytucker said:


> And don't forget, some of us weren't raised with the computer in hand. Sometimes I don't even think to google something.


That's why we remind you.


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for saying this!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

I think perhaps instead of removing the nasty posts they should remove or at the very least reprimand those that are constantly making snarky replies. It is always the same ones (those of us that have been here for a while know who they are and avoid them). I for one, really enjoy the questions asked by the new people because some of the time it is a new way of looking at something or something that I had thought about but had not ever asked. So thankful that almost all of the KP members are kind, helpful and considerate when replying to questions.



grammacat said:


> After reading all of this thread, it is apparent that most agree with you. Perhaps admin should review and remove the posts from the snarkies before they get to the newsletter.


----------



## mamamiau (Jan 7, 2015)

spinlouet said:


> I think perhaps instead of removing the nasty posts they should remove or at the very least reprimand those that are constantly making snarky replies. It is always the same ones (those of us that have been here for a while know who they are and avoid them). I for one, really enjoy the questions asked by the new people because some of the time it is a new way of looking at something or something that I had thought about but had not ever asked. So thankful that almost all of the KP members are kind, helpful and considerate when replying to questions.


I have PM'd admin to ask whether there is a way to block a specific username so I don't have to see their posts at all. I did not name anyone, just asked the general question. Depending on the reply I will quote it, post a link, or report that it isn't possible.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Any way, maybe we could have a new section for "SNARKY COMMENTS ONLY" ! Those so inclined could get it out of their systems and the rest of us can enjoy the fellowship of our like-minded friends from around the globe.

Welcome to all newbies and your happy hands!!! :lol:[/quote]

SNARKY ONLY would be great. Then those who want to vent have at it!!!The rest of us can be nice.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

There are some people that are rude to others when they ask questions, why they are like this I just don't get it. If enough of us report these people to administration they will look into the mater. Someone new is joining KP everyday and we should help no mater how many questions asked. If it bothers some just skip over the question, why be rude to anyone. Bless us all-nanad


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mamamiau said:


> I have PM'd admin to ask whether there is a way to block a specific username so I don't have to see their posts at all. I did not name anyone, just asked the general question. Depending on the reply I will quote it, post a link, or report that it isn't possible.


It's been mentioned several times. That might be your answer right there. Of course there is will power.  :roll:


----------



## Nannyshirl (May 11, 2013)

I'm a big believer in ..... There's no such thing as a daft question..... Unless you don't ask it, then you're being daft! 

Ask away, we've all had to learn, and many of us had to do it without the wonderful contributors of KP; their generosity abounds. Even as an intermediate knitter, I still need support sometimes, I still need encouragement and I still have occasional confidence issues sometimes..... But, you know what? .... I'm over it.... I have KP!


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

It's not just the newbies...I had a head injury about 3 years ago and for the most part I am just fine. However, sometimes things don't make sense to me and I have to ask a number of times until I hear something that clicks. For those who don't know they probably think I am looking for attention or just being an obnoxious pest by asking such basic questions over and over even though they have been answered.

Thank you to those who are patient and kind. And to those who are not, you just never know what life will hand out and things can be taken away from you in the blink of an eye...it could happen to you!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

gq16jw said:


> It's not just the newbies...I had a head injury about 3 years ago and for the most part I am just fine. However, sometimes things don't make sense to me and I have to ask a number of times until I hear something that clicks. For those who don't know they probably think I am looking for attention or just being an obnoxious pest by asking such basic questions over and over even though they have been answered.
> 
> Thank you to those who are patient and kind. And to those who are not, you just never know what life will hand out and things can be taken away from you in the blink of an eye...it could happen to you!


yeah I had a brain fart on a sweater I made a while back and several had to hit me over the head before I got it. But ya know what that's what I needed to hear them.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

desertgirl said:


> Good to hear from the kind people. When I read the snarky comments earlier, I just felt like I was shrinking into myself and thought "I'll never ask for help, don't want to deal with that woman who is so angry."


I agree. I have almost decided that if I DO have a question, I won't ask here! Too many rude, snarky comments have cautioned me. I don't know why some people feel the need to be hateful in a reply. It's easier to click the back button & not even answer.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> I agree. I have almost decided that if I DO have a question, I won't ask here! Too many rude, snarky comments have cautioned me. I don't know why some people feel the need to be hateful in a reply. It's easier to click the back button & not even answer.


Your choice. To read rudeness into a post or not.


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

Isn't this sad? I'm through.


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

AMEN!


Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


----------



## Lisebug (Sep 12, 2014)

AMEN!


Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Newbies need mentoring and friendship, not nastiness and snark. We were each newbies once, and the kind help of more experienced knitters was a priceless gift. And many of us old timers still have questions. Nothing to be embarrassed about. People like doctors and lawyers keep taking in service courses, and accountants need to learn new stuff each tax season. 

It is unfortunate that some of the people who make nasty comments then get all self righteous when they are called on it. Typical tactic of bullies. Further unfortunate that even when they are ignored they don't have the brains to go away.

So newbies, old timers, experts, learners, keep the questions and answers coming and we all benefit and learn something new each day. And sometimes we develop on line friendships that are delightful.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

good point


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Newbies are the same as us. Some people forget that they were once "newbies" themselves. If I can't answer a question about a subject, then I usually don't get into it. Sometimes the questions that is asked is one I also wanted to ask. I know that most of the questions I have asked have been pleasantly answered and I was very grateful. If we don't treat the newbies nicely they won't stay and we just might be the losers as they just might have a talent that we could find useful to us.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so sorry here are some here who forget they were new to the world of knit and crochet once, too. I urge all newbies to hang in there and continue to ask questions. That is the best way to learn. Personally, I have had nothing but kind, helpful answers to any of my questions. Before reading about the unkindness of some here, I thought everyone here was extremely helpful. Basically I love KP and am sad that some have given the site a bad rap.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

fourbyin said:


> good point


 Fourbyin, I love everything about your avatar!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

gq16jw said:


> It's not just the newbies...I had a head injury about 3 years ago and for the most part I am just fine. However, sometimes things don't make sense to me and I have to ask a number of times until I hear something that clicks. For those who don't know they probably think I am looking for attention or just being an obnoxious pest by asking such basic questions over and over even though they have been answered.
> 
> Thank you to those who are patient and kind. And to those who are not, you just never know what life will hand out and things can be taken away from you in the blink of an eye...it could happen to you!


Glad you're doing so well. Who is that precious little pup in your avatar, yours? Breed or mix? Soooo cute!


----------



## gq16jw (Jul 9, 2013)

morningstar said:


> Glad you're doing so well. Who is that precious little pup in your avatar, yours? Breed or mix? Soooo cute!


Scooby is a Yorkie Poo. He is 3/4 Yorkie and 1/4 poodle. He is the most adorable dog which is a good thing because it is his only socially redeeming quality. This picture is not actually of Scooby but one I ran across on the internet. Did a double, double take when I saw it as it looks exactly like him and have used it since.


----------



## knitnshirl (Jan 6, 2013)

This forum, like any online forum, is a community of people who share the same interests. We learn, teach, share and encourage. Otherwise, what's the point of being part of this forum? 

New knitters, ask any questions you want to ask. 

Sure, you can Google for some answers, but this forum can give you the person to person, knitter to knitter connection that Uncle Google can't. And the respectful, helpful people on KP far outnumber the snarks and bullies. 

Chances are good that if I can't answer your question, I'm going to learn from the helpful KPers who do respond.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And when you don't think you can add a useful comment, but want to keep up with a topic to see what you can learn, you can click the "watch" at the top left of the page to enable you to get a notice when there is a new comment.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes! Wonderful post


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

It doesn't cost anything to be nice! I know what its like to need to know and understand something. If you dont want to bother with trying to answer then just click off the thread.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

changed my mind....thought I was being funny......maybe not


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Nicely said, Dysnr !


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for posting this. So well said.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

I read yesterday's forum as well as this one, and in general, I agree with being kind to one another. Having been extremely shy and fearful for many decades of my earlier life, I understand the feelings of those who are still in that place in their lives. Having moved on from that place, however, to one I believe is more realistic and less judgmental towards those who are different, I have spent the last decade of my life toughening up, if you will. I don't look for trouble, but neither do I hide from it. I don't call people names, I occasionally vent about family members or others who may be causing others and myself a great deal of grief, and I'm definitely not perfect, BUT, I don't ask anyone else to be, either.

Regarding thinking Admin should be policing a large group of supposed adults, I think that's asking a bit much. I'm sure he has plenty of other issues to tend to and many chores of which we're not aware that he needs to do to keep this forum going 24/7. The only way that desire could be met would be to hire people to work in 8-hour shifts to police us; once again, I don't think that's a reasonable request for adults to be making. It's fine if anyone disagrees with my thinking on this, but I hope you will also give it some thought. Perhaps we feel strongly enough about wanting to be policed that we're willing to give up the "free" aspect of the forum and pay for the policing as a condition of membership?

As individuals, it's our choice as to whether we want to dwell on the occasional, recurring unpleasant things that happen here or spend our thinking and feeling time on how wonderful this forum really is for the most part, and I believe that the good here far outweighs the bad. Given the worldwide nature of our membership, which I love, I think we do very well. We do not live in Utopia where everything is always attuned to our personal ideal world. Anyone is always free to "Unwatch" any topic they find not to their liking; there's no rule stating that you must read each and every comment or thread. 

I'll be quiet now.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

mamamiau said:


> I hope you also got some kind and helpful replies from others. I try to tell myself that *sometimes* people don't understand how harsh and judgemental emails can seem when you don't have added friendly clues that you would in person - genuine smiles, a pat on the shoulder, and so on.


And sometimes it is the same few people over and over again. And so unsocial that asking them to rein in their snarkiness just seems to encourage their behavior. Best to learn to recognize them and skip all their posts.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And we have the option, if somebody says something really egregious, such as something strongly bigoted or something threatening, we can click on the "report issue" option to bring the issue to Admin's attention. But it has to be really truly rotten, remember. Admin has banished people on occasion for extremely bad, ongoingly bad behavior.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> And sometimes it is the same few people over and over again. And so unsocial that asking them to rein in their snarkiness just seems to encourage their behavior. Best to learn to recognize them and skip all their posts.


We have one person who was unpleasant and changed her avatar. She is still with us and her style is still unmistakable.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Some of the people who are snarky, also have a lot of very good knitting information that they freely share. As one who has benifited from their wisdom, I can overlook the occasional bad moments and I don't want them to go away. I think we would miss them.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Beachkc said:


> Some of the people who are snarky, also have a lot of very good knitting information that they freely share. As one who has benifited from their wisdom, I can overlook the occasional bad moments and I don't want them to go away. I think we would miss them.


Well without us you couldn't have a 15 page rant such as this. Maybe some of these ranters should take their own advice and help the newbies and not worry so much about the snarkies. Just sayin"


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

BoBeau said:


> I find it insulting when a newbie's question is answered with "that was asked 6 weeks ago" . . . . SO???? The newbie may not have been here 6 weeks ago.
> 
> As you say, be kind, show compassion, and explain clearly.
> 
> Share the L♥ve of knitting and crocheting.


Why just stand up for "Newbies"? Even and Oldbie may not have had that problem "6 weeks ago". Rudeness is rudeness.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jules934 said:


> Why just stand up for "Newbies"? Even and Oldbie may not have had that problem "6 weeks ago". Rudeness is rudeness.


If that's what you want it to be. Seems a lot love rudeness. They've certainly given it it's just due. 16 pages.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


Amen Dsynr! I have just read 16 pages of replies to what you posted. There are many wonderful people here on KP, so newbies and oldies, please do not fear to ask a question! There will always be kind and patient people here that outweigh the snarky ones. I just pity the ones who evidently have nothing better to do with their life than to be rude and impatient, rather than to offer help to a question.
Thank you Dsynr! You are the best!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

Well, I am a newcomer to KP, but I have been reading the newsletter for over a year. I am 86 years old and have seen a lot of life. I don't think the person that is being judged here as snarky was snarky at all. I think she says what she thinks. I don;t think she meant to be rude. In my family, there were people who said what they thought, and there were people who always seemed to have their feeling hurt. Guess who was easier to live with.
Just my opinion.
Joyce from Sebastopol


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Laujob said:


> Well, I am a newcomer to KP, but I have been reading the newsletter for over a year. I am 86 years old and have seen a lot of life. I don't think the person that is being judged here as snarky was snarky at all. I think she says what she thinks. I don;t think she meant to be rude. In my family, there were people who said what they thought, and there were people who always seemed to have their feeling hurt. Guess who was easier to live with.
> Just my opinion.
> Joyce from Sebastopol


Again if you want it to be snarky it will be. And by the looks of this tread people seem to like it being snarky or they wouldn't comment so much.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

ompuff said:


> Well said, Dsynr!!!
> Sometimes when I read a question from someone seeking advice and then read some of the (to me) rather snarky answers I want to reach through the computer screen and ask if the respondent was born all knowing.
> We should all remember the old adage "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything"
> 
> Blessings to all, newbies and experts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Happens all the time, Hoosier. I have found that what I think is something simple to DO, is sometimes very hard to describe to someone who doesn't know how to do it! Just a simple yarn over can go either way.


So very true. One time someone didn't understand how to do a yarn over when purling. I tried to explain again and also told her it would 'feel' wrong but to keep going; someone agreed with me. The newbie was so excited because she finally 'got it'. Snarkiness serves no purpose.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

tvarnas said:


> So very true. One time someone didn't understand how to do a yarn over when purling. I tried to explain again and also told her it would 'feel' wrong but to keep going; someone agreed with me. The newbie was so excited because she finally 'got it'. Snarkiness serves no purpose.


So why keep it going. 16 pages really?


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

WindingRoad said:


> So why keep it going. 16 pages really?


Winding Road,

You are one of main culprits for being nasty, nosey and rude. And here you go again.....!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Mothers Roost said:


> Winding Road,
> 
> You are one of main culprits for being nasty, nosey and rude. And here you go again.....!


I didn't start this fire. Do you really think it deserves 16 pages of crabbing?


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

The only way to deal with snarkies is to ignore them. If no one replies to their posts they will lose their power. Ever try to talk to someone who doesn't answer you? Just sayin...


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> The only way to deal with snarkies is to ignore them. If no one replies to their posts they will lose their power. Ever try to talk to someone who doesn't answer you? Just sayin...


Best advice after 16 pages. I wonder why no one thought of that before. I don't really wonder I know why.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

litprincesstwo said:


> I'm not sure but I think it's set up to track certian words. Example: Pattern, while you may be asking if your can do xyz in a hat pattern. The computer thinks your asking for a pattern. so if you posted that in chit chat, the computer program will see the word pattern and move you to the section on requesting a pattern. I've had this happen so many times that I just post in chit chat and let them decide when my post should be.
> 
> Yes, this has happened to me and I've been puzzled and also a tad nettled, imagining some Wizard of Oz type behind a curtain moving my posts around without my permission! But of course, you're right, it's just certain words that some programmer, most likely someone who's never held a hank of yarn in his or her hand, decided to classify our posts differently than we'd thought was appropriate. But, really, this is a large group with a lot of daily posts, and we don't pay to be on here, so I guess we'll just have to be grateful that it's set up quite well in the long run. Now if we could just get that SNARKY POST category set up, we'd all be in KP heaven. (Although, just as voyeur, I'd probably read them. Kind of like watching a train wreck or "House of Cards." Hard to look away)


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

ompuff said:


> Well said, Dsynr!!!
> Sometimes when I read a question from someone seeking advice and then read some of the (to me) rather snarky answers I want to reach through the computer screen and ask if the respondent was born all knowing.
> We should all remember the old adage "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything"
> 
> Blessings to all, newbies and experts.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm with you!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I thought that was the purpose of this forum... To learn and help each other, not rudeness or holier than thou ! I have learned so much on KP.. Thanks to many and most....although I will admit I almost ran for cover in the beginning.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

As a newbie, I knit with a copy of "Knitter's Companion" within reach at all times. I remember being nervous about "what do I do" and relieved to find answers in that little book. Now I suppose I would appreciate the wisdom of KPrs help. Welcome Newbies to the awesome world of yarn and needles! And ask ???????????'s.


----------



## knitpick1 (Dec 13, 2014)

When someone was rude or snarky to me I used to make a reply that made me feel better whether it put them in their place or not. Now I just consider the source and go on to someone nicer. The reply was, "Were your born a jackass or did you develop that over time?"


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


Thank you for this. I just read the thread from yesterday and the nasty replies are not necessary. Sadly, I think the only way to stop it is to use the report issue.


----------



## terresap1 (Jan 27, 2015)

27+ years ago I taught myself to knit. I found a xeroxed (copied) pattern for a cotton dishcloth at my local Walmart, bought size 10 needles and Sugar and Cream yarn. The only knitter I knew was my mpther and she lived 1600 miles away. By the time I arrived home, 30 miles away, I had figured out how to knit, decrease and yarn over. I knitted thousands of those dishcloths over the years. I still don't know many knitters face to face but I know many online. Thanks to everyone that has helped "me" learn how to knit. Btw, I taught myself cotinental style. I can knit several different ways, but still prefer continental. I knit everywhere and pass on my knowledge freely.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome new Ise!!! We all started there our selves, remember!


----------



## one more row (Nov 3, 2012)

THINK--If we didn't have newbies, as we older ones die off, the great joy of knitting would be lost! So I say WELCOME NEWBIES! In time, you just might teach something to us oldies..so,
Keep Knitting,
one more row


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

amen to that


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome newbies. At one time in our history we were all newbies, weather self taught or taught by someone else. Kindness brings kindness. This has always be a helpful site for all level of knitters and I pray that as a group we will continue to show love and share our knowledge base with all who ask.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

gq16jw said:


> Scooby is a Yorkie Poo. He is 3/4 Yorkie and 1/4 poodle. He is the most adorable dog which is a good thing because it is his only socially redeeming quality. This picture is not actually of Scooby but one I ran across on the internet. Did a double, double take when I saw it as it looks exactly like him and have used it since.


Who wouldn't fall in love with that face? They do outgrow their puppy issues in time. Gentle, loving, patient training will eventually work. Enjoy your precious Scooby. Awwwww.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been knitting for years, but still sometimes have a question that could be considered basic. It's wonderful to have a place to come to for help.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

janis blondel said:


> It's a shame that people are afraid to ask questions some of the questions are ones I am usually desperate to ask myself. Nobody knows everything. Welcome newbies you deserve to be here.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

BoBeau said:


> I find it insulting when a newbie's question is answered with "that was asked 6 weeks ago" . . . . SO???? The newbie may not have been here 6 weeks ago.
> 
> As you say, be kind, show compassion, and explain clearly.
> 
> Share the L♥ve of knitting and crocheting.


Very True it is impossible to read every thread. It is up to the old ones and our experts to past the knowledge. :thumbup: I think that was the purpose of Knitting Paradise to share our skills with one and other.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

BoBeau, you are so right. It is insulting. It is meant to be insulting. There are just people like that. They are pompous, full of themselves, no patience. They just can't help themselves. They are self righteous and feel the need to put people in their places. That's why the world is the way it is. Imagine how boring it would be if we were all milk toast! LOL Those of us who are insulted shall just have to thicken our skin and not be so sensitive. We learn from every encounter. We ignore and move on!


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I for one like getting a different from others, new and experienced. They may see it the same as my own vision, but there could be one newbie out there that sees something the rest of us don't. I have only learned to knit almost 2 months ago and have been crocheting almost 2 years on my own. It really doesn't matter what others think about my work, I do it to "let go." It doesn't matter if someone thinks it's good or not. If it's not, find the humor in it, laugh a little, but don't give up. 

To me, newbies are like kids.... they may not know a whole lot or exactly what to do, but they bring a whole new perspective to the table and somehow encourage throwing the rule book out the window and just have fun. Thanks to hanging around KP, I was encouraged to learn how to knit, which isn't the big scary monster it used to be.

Life goes on, but that doesn't give others the right to be mean to someone who's determined to try something new. Share what's on your mind and open the door to a whole new dimension of creativity. Don't let the negativity on this forum deter your creativity and curiosity. We all have it inside us, we just have to believe in ourselves and go for it. Us newbies shouldn't have to hide. We should be proud. Something on your mind? Shout it out. It's how you learn.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> I agree--it is sometimes hard to remember what I once did not know. I will admit I wonder sometimes why posters have not already googled for an answer to the posted question but I have to allow that even that may not cross their mind. I remember when I had no concept of googling for current pattern errata posts.


When first told to "Google", I had no idea what "Google" was! :?


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I've only been knitting for about 70 years now and still find new things. It's wonderful to still be a newbie and love everyone on here!!
Peg


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> The people who are just learning are foreigners.
> They've been dropped nearly naked into a foreign country---"The Wonderful World of Knitting"---where they don't know the terrain, don't speak the language, don't know ANYONE, and have NO experience!
> Add to that the fact that some designers may as well have written their patterns in ancient Sanskrit---intelligible to even experienced knitters.
> Zo--
> ...


I thoroughly agree! Plus, you just never know what beautiful patterns will come from any or all of the 'newones'. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Maybe some of them will even be able to translate some of those gorgeous Russian patterns one day for the rest of us...guess we better help them a lot!!


----------



## Kaitlyn25 (Dec 30, 2013)

Marikayknits said:


> The only way to deal with snarkies is to ignore them. If no one replies to their posts they will lose their power. Ever try to talk to someone who doesn't answer you? Just sayin...


I messaged the admin to delete one of my topics because they just kept going on and on after hijacking my topic


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Knitting like life, it's life long learning. We learn something new everyday, so don't worry and don't let other's let you down. The OP is right, we're all newbies, and still are. Happy knitting all.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

kerrie35094 said:


> What a shame this even has to be addressed. Yes, please - patience. Add to that memory - we didn't have knowledge of a whole lot of 'stuff' at any one point in time, did we? All questions are welcome here and will be answered with kindness.


Amen to that!


----------



## terresap1 (Jan 27, 2015)

The older I get, the more I realize how little I knowreallyw and how much more there is to learn in the world.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Reminds me when I was in school. I wouldn't ask questions, afraid of being ridiculed. Welcome Newbies!!! Always great to meet new friends.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

I have been knitting since I was a child and still could never knit many of those beautiful shawls or sweaters. I do the ones I feel successful with. This year because a friend has patience I mastered sox and am pleased. Please do be willing to share your knowledge with new comers. 
I also find some U tubes very easy to follow.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

terresap1 said:


> The older I get, the more I realize how little I knowreallyw and how much more there is to learn in the world.


Yes I myself am realizing that. However some people are not there yet and some never will be. I guess we must also learn patience and humility for them


----------

